# WTK Goodway lathes any good?



## chiroone

I have a chance to buy a Goodway model GW 1440 lathe, 1985 vintage. They are asking  $4,400.  Needs tool post I am thinking. It is from a used equipment dealer with a 30 day guarantee. It has a 5 HP motor, 230 3 phase so I am guessing I will need a phase convertor. It was reported to me by the seller, this one was made in Taiwan.  Any one have any experience with these machines?


----------



## mmcmdl

Looks like a clean lathe needing a BXA qctp . Buying from a dealer will cost you some extra $$$$ , but you have to feel comfortable with your purchase . Compare their price to a new lathe , then make them an offer . I prefer American iron . It's out there if you search .


----------



## Mitch Alsup

chiroone said:


> I have a chance to buy a Goodway model GW 1440 lathe, 1985 vintage. They are asking  $4,400.



This strikes me as a bit on the expensive side--especially with missing parts.


----------



## 4ssss

These lathes are fantastic. They were made in Taiwan under different names. Cadillac, Webb, Yam and Takasawa to name a few, and were the clones of the original, Okuma. You wont find a better lathe, and at that price it's a bargain. That one looks very clean, and with the major accessories. The bar on the front of the lathe is an auto stop for the feed, and the handle start and foot brake are there.   I don't see a mic stop though. That one is a 14" swing with  40" between centers.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

way to much money for that lathe 2k MAX


----------



## pstemari

Considering how much stouter that lathe is as compared to the usual Atlas (hack spit) or South Bend, that's not a bad deal. New, a Taiwanese lathe like that will set you back about $10k.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 4ssss

Mitch Alsup said:


> This strikes me as a bit on the expensive side--especially with missing parts.



Here's the exact lathe on Craigslist in the northeast where lathes are a dime a dozen. The condition is no where near as good as the one you're looking at but the price is right up there.

https://providence.craigslist.org/tls/d/lathegoodway-mill/6737148591.html


----------



## francist

pstemari said:


> compared to the usual Atlas (hack spit)


 
Hack spit, Really?


----------



## pstemari

I am so glad to be rid of the 12" Atlas I had before getting the ERL-1340. That lathe was a continual exercise in frustration. I completed a few projects on it, but overall it was more pain than anything else. Getting a decent finish on steel was nearly impossible.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## francist

I see, thank you for clarifying that. I interpreted the "hack spit" comment to be a less than respectful gesture towards the particular brand and others who may own it. Clearly I was mistaken.

-frank


----------



## pstemari

Towards the brand, yes. If you're happy with yours, more power to you. You're probably a much more talented machinist than I am.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## westsailpat

I had a GW 1440 , I got it with low hours on it . It was a right place right time deal (2,500.) and it came with every option you could think of and quality stuff too . It even had a 6 station bed turret . Holding  +- .0005 on a production run was doable . I loved that machine . But when I was done with it , it was getting pretty tired .


----------

